# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Angaben auf einem Mast

## Gormek

Hallo, ich habe einen Mast geschenkt bekommen und kann mit den Angaben nur teilweise etwas anfangen...

Hier mal alles was auf dem Mast steht

Mast 1 : Bottom Section.
 C 30 Carbon Type C30-460 SMCS  252 Piece
Carbon Content 30%
Gewicht 2.70 Kg
Curve: Constant Fleck
Boom Area Reinforcement 70-150 cm
Length460
Centre OF Gravit 45%
Average Diameter 423 mm.

Klr ist wohl die Lnge von 460 und 30% Carbon....ich kann aber keine IMCS Angabe sehen....
Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob das Teil noch zu gebrauchen ist .
Danke 
Gru Florian

----------


## Schotstart

Mast 1 : Bottom Section. = ntere masthlfte denk ich mal...also bottom section
C 30 Carbon Type C30-460 SMCS 252 Piece = hier steht alles wesentliche: 30 prozent carbon, 460 lang, imcs 25, 2 piece also zweiteilig
Carbon Content 30%
Gewicht 2.70 Kg
Curve: Constant Fleck = constant flex biegung...
Boom Area Reinforcement 70-150 cm= verstrkter gabelbereich im angegebenen hhenbereich
Length460
Centre OF Gravit 45%
Average Diameter 423 mm.= sdm mast

----------


## Gormek

Hallo, Danke fr die Aufklrung.
Also ist der Mast noch nutzbar , davon abgesehen wei ich nicht wie alt der ist.

----------


## Schotstart

naja...
grundstzlich nutzbar ist er wohl...
aber ob du mit so nem prgel (30% carbon auf 460 lnge ist schon wenig) spa haben wirst, steht auf nem anderen blatt.

----------

